

Apple Files for a Patent on a Restaurant Reservation and Ordering System - jsm386
http://eater.com/archives/2013/12/13/apple-files-for-a-patent-on-a-restaurant-reservation-ordering-system.php

======
pan69
Smells like prior art all over. McDonalds has been taken my orders with a
mobile device for years when its really busy.

